# El/la preocupa alguna cosa a algú



## JukkaT

Hola,

Quan vull dir que algú està preocupat/-ada per alguna cosa, puc dir "El/la preocupa alguna cosa a algú"?

"El/la" és obligatori?
La preposició "a" davant de "algú" és solament per a identificar l'objectiu?

O puc dir "Alguna cosa preocupa algú"? (L'examen preocupa la meva germana)


----------



## The Traveler

Hola JukkaT,
Crec que normalment es diu "Li preocupa alguna cosa". "A algú" està substituït per "li", ja que és un complement indirecte. "El/la" no es pot utilitzar, ja que és un complement directe i aquí s'ha d'utilitzar el complement indirecte. Per saber si s'ha d'utilitzar el complement indirecte o no, t'has de fer sempre aquesta pregunta: *a qui?* o *per a qui?*. Ex: A qui li preocupa alguna cosa? A la Maria. D'aquesta manera, la frase correcta és: "L'examen preocupa *a* la meva germana.


----------



## JukkaT

Tinc entès que amb el verb preocupar s'ha d'utilitzar el complement directe (el/la en aquest cas) (en diccionari.cat també el utilitzen) i la forma "li preocupa" seria castellanisme.


----------



## The Traveler

És que són construccions diferents. Pots dir "L'examen preocupa a la meva germana" (perquè respon a la pregunta "a qui preocupa l'examen?"), però també pots dir "Em preocupa l'examen" (i "l'examen" faria de complement directe). Pel que fa a l'exemple utilitzat a diccionari.cat, _Les obres el preocupen_, "el" substitueix "a ell" i sempre que trobem la preposició "a" amb un pronom personal tònic, és un complement directe.


----------



## JukkaT

Ara estic un poc confús 

Què és la diferència entre "Li preocupa alguna cosa" i "Les obres el preocupen"?
"Li" pot substituir a ell, a ella, al Joan...?
"El" pot substituir a ell, al Joan...?

Per què no puc dir "El preocupa alguna cosa"?


----------



## ernest_

JukkaT said:


> Ara estic un poc confús
> 
> Qual és la diferència entre "Li preocupa alguna cosa" i "Les obres el preocupen"?
> "Li" pot substituir a ell, a ella, al Joan...?
> "El" pot substituir a ell, al Joan...?



La diferència és que "li" substitueix un complement _indirecte_, i "el" un complement _directe_.
En aquest cas, com que "preocupar" és un verb transitiu, hem de dir "el preocupa" (o "la preocupa" si el subjecte l'objecte és femení). "Li preocupa" és incorrecte. Tot i això, és freqüent sentir "li preocupa" o "li afecta", etc. És un error molt comú, de fet.



> Per què no puc dir "El preocupa alguna cosa"?


Sí que ho pots dir, és la manera correcta de dir-ho


----------



## JukkaT

Puc dir també "A la meva germana, la preocupa l'examen"? O és sense la preposició "a"?


----------



## ernest_

Jo crec que sí. En aquest cas, hi ha la preposició "a" perquè el complement directe està dislocat (=canviat de lloc). I em sembla que tant la preposició com la coma són obligatòries. Si algú altre ho pot confirmar, millor.


----------

